# wonder if we'll get new tablets this year



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

I wish we would see some tablets with updated specs this year, I brieflt had the HD 10 loved the form factor but the screen was so poor, loved to see it with an updated higher res screen, maybe a faster processor, and new OS


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

The HD6 is long in tooth, needs SD expansion, dual band wifi at least. It would be nice to see a new HDX7 with higher res screen again. But the market for tablets generally remains pretty bleak, so I have low expectations for HD 10, which is probably selling much less than the others in the lineup.  

Probably Fire OS6 will come to existing tablets, as Fire is currently 2 versions of Android back. It was some months ago that they promised to return 'disk encryption' feature that was removed from Fire OS 5 but that has not happened as far as I know.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

I recently bought the HD6, mainly because it's been on sale for $69 and I like the small form factor. I would love to see a new 6 or 7 inch premium tablet this year though... 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ya know . . . . . Samsung offers a special version of the Kindle app. If you install it vs the regular Amazon app, you can get one free book a month. 

Samsung tablets are much thinner and lighter than even the latest Fires.


Amazon could partner with Samsung to offer dual branded devices.


Or not.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ya know . . . . . Samsung offers a special version of the Kindle app. If you install it vs the regular Amazon app, you can get one free book a month.
> 
> Samsung tablets are much thinner and lighter than even the latest Fires.
> 
> ...


Samsung is partnered up with Nook, has been for a couple of years. Though that isn't working out so well, so like a romance novel, I suppose abandoning the ne'er do well for a more promising partner is possible....but as recently as late last year they were still loyally teamed up:

http://androidspin.com/2015/09/03/samsung-galaxy-tab-s2-nook/

I didn't know about the special version of the Amazon app on Samsung tablets. Of course I've never owned a Samsung tablet, so that's probably not surprising. Used to really like their phones, though!


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

quadtronix said:


> I recently bought the HD6, mainly because it's been on sale for $69 and I like the small form factor.


I too recently bought the HD6 because I like the small size and the better resolution as compared to the newer Fires. I am not interested in one with worse resolution -my eyes are getting older, not better! 
But, truth be told, I am not impressed with Fires-this is now my third. The original, which I still have (hubby uses it) was probably the best of the lot considering the technology available back then. It was more responsive than the HD 7(original) and the HD6 and is still going strong. The only reason I replaced it was I ran out of storage. The HD 7 and 6 are just clunky, slow, and unresponsive.
I understand Amazon is going for the affordable, but for me the cheap price comes at too high a cost.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

The HD6 is still discounted to $69.99, and has been for a couple of weeks at least. Just never know what that means but one can hope it means it is due for replacement with something better.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ya know . . . . . Samsung offers a special version of the Kindle app. If you install it vs the regular Amazon app, you can get one free book a month.
> 
> Samsung tablets are much thinner and lighter than even the latest Fires.
> 
> ...


My 8.7 HDX died a couple of weeks ago. I replaced it with a Galaxy 9.7. I installed the Kindle for Samsung app and I am very satisfied so far. I can do everything I did on l HDX and more. It is faster and the screen is crisp and clear. I may find problems later, but for now I am happy with it. I am unhappy that I could not get an Amazon device to replace my HDX with. I had a Fire 10 for a couple of days at Christmas but it was such a slow, glitchy, beast with such a poor picture that I sent it back. It makes me sad. I have had Amazon devices since the very first Kindle. I really hope Amazon sees the light and ups the quality of their devices.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My completely evidence-free opinion is that Amazon has decided that doing high quality tablets is a fool's game for anybody but Apple and Samsung, and is concentrating on providing low-cost tablets as a way to lure people into consuming Amazon media. If my hunch is correct, we may not see more high-quality tablets from Amazon. But as I said, this opinion is completely free of the impediments of evidence!


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> My completely evidence-free opinion is that Amazon has decided that doing high quality tablets is a fool's game for anybody but Apple and Samsung, and is concentrating on providing low-cost tablets as a way to lure people into consuming Amazon media. If my hunch is correct, we may not see more high-quality tablets from Amazon. But as I said, this opinion is completely free of the impediments of evidence!


I think you are 100% right on. And even though I personally would like a better tablet from Amazon, I have to agree that their strategy is a good one. It wasn't until I bought my ipad and was able to see how much better a tablet could be that the Fires started to frustrate and annoy me so much. 
Still, it would be nice if Amazon could make the Fires just a little bit better! I think they have gone too low in quality.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Pickett said:


> I think you are 100% right on. And even though I personally would like a better tablet from Amazon, I have to agree that their strategy is a good one. It wasn't until I bought my ipad and was able to see how much better a tablet could be that the Fires started to frustrate and annoy me so much.
> Still, it would be nice if Amazon could make the Fires just a little bit better! I think they have gone too low in quality.


I agree, I would like to see a better HD 6 (or 7) because I find that to be the best form factor for reading at least in my opinion... But I'm not sure I agree that they've gone too low in quality with the HD 6. I can't speak for the $50 tablet cause I've never owned that one but the $69 HD 6 which is the second cheapest Fire on the market, suits my needs just fine. I don't really need a 6 inch or 7 inch tablet to do heavy lifting tasks (I have my iPad Pro for that), I just need a small form factor slate for reading ebooks and browsing the web, maybe some YouTube, email and calendar. For those tasks, I find that the HD 6 has held up admirably.

I used to own the 7" HDX but sold it. That was a $230 tablet and I would be hard pressed to find any major differences in actual use from my $69 HD 6 save for slightly better resolution and thinner body. That said, a thinner HD 6 or new 7" HDX with bumped up specs would be very tempting. I liked my HDX but it had a bit of blue light bleed on the sides of the screen which is why I sold it at GameStop. I really hope we see some slightly higher end tablets this year though, first on my wish list would be a thinner HD 6 with micro SD expansion for $100 or less.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the _quality_ of the Fires is great -- if by "quality" you mean how well they last and the fact that they very reliably do exactly what is advertised.

That said, they are NOT high end devices and lack features -- speed, screen resolution, storage, optimal size/weight, etc. -- that more expensive devices have. For someone who's not really sure they even _want_ a tablet, they're definitely a good starter device.

I think Claw probably has the thinking correctly. And I can provide one data point for 'evidence' at least. I was one who wasn't sure about tablets, but the relatively low prices of the Fires, in comparison with iThings and the higher end Samsungs, coupled with Amazon's demonstrated customer service, lured me into trying them out. What I learned from that was exactly what I wanted in a tablet and have since moved to a more fully featured model. BUT -- I'm still a consumer of Amazon content: books, movies, etc.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

Perhaps quality isn't the right word.  The Fires are great in that they do what they are supposed to do at a VERY affordable price.  Like Ann, my first tablet was a Fire because the price was right for trying.
  
I love reading on my Fires, using apps, consuming Amazon media, but for surfing the web, even on Amazon's own site, they are lacking; they are just slow,balky and klunky.  Even my new HD 6 is often non-responsive on the first try-I can almost see the "gears" straining to move the tablet along! I also don't like the resolution going down on the new models-that is a lowering of quality-but I understand it from a price point.

I think Amazon is making the right marketing choice to concentrate on the lower end of the price point-I myself would prefer something a little better, especially in the 7 inch size which the i-thing doesn't make.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

I just came across this interesting article that says a new Fire tablet just passed through the FCC...

http://the-digital-reader.com/2016/08/23/amazons-next-tablet-clears-fcc/

I wonder what it will be!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ya know . . . . . Samsung offers a special version of the Kindle app. If you install it vs the regular Amazon app, you can get one free book a month.
> 
> Samsung tablets are much thinner and lighter than even the latest Fires.
> 
> ...


Happily the weight difference is not that much in the 8" Samsungs and new Fire HD 8" (2016). 11.4 oz compared to 12 oz. Device weight is very important to me when reading so this is not too bad, not when the price difference between the 2 is more than $100.

I got excited and ordered the new Fire HD 8"!

(It should arrive the same day as my new heated mattress pad...also eagerly awaited! Looking forward to evening reading in comfort )


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> My completely evidence-free opinion is that Amazon has decided that doing high quality tablets is a fool's game for anybody but Apple and Samsung, and is concentrating on providing low-cost tablets as a way to lure people into consuming Amazon media. If my hunch is correct, we may not see more high-quality tablets from Amazon. But as I said, this opinion is completely free of the impediments of evidence!


I agree but even today am still stunned by the amazing quality of my Fire HD (2nd gen I think) screen resolution and display. If that's low-end, they are right...it's perfect for me.

Re: other things like speed, etc I understand that too but as long as my Internet connection has decent speed, it's hard to disappoint me there too. I dont use it for much more than general entertainment when travelling.


----------

